# Bomb detonated in wv



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@curmudgeonista. .again, too generous.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Well deserved. But I don't think I did you any favors. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

My whole life's a slippery slope.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> My whole life's a slippery slope.


Oh... well, _THAT'S_ reassuring! :frusty:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Not as much a slippery slop, more like a bobsled track. .........:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, welcome to the dark-SLIDE then!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I heard that one go off from up here, between the rumble of the snow plows. 

It takes two men to make a Brother.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> @curmudgeonista. .again, too generous.


Nothing like a gifted cigar welldone!


----------

